# Conroe hybrid 5 man limits



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I really donâ€™t post report and just read like most on here. Finally after years of learning from guide and trip after trip. So I want to post at least something as a return after reading. We had one of the best fishing trips putting everything we learned into practice correctly. I gave up on white for a while now because I wanted something more challenging and there still too many white in the freezer. Scaling and gutting 5 hybrid vs 25 white is a lot faster. 

The water was hot 86-88. Wind was from SW, gust 10-12. There was a thermocline anything below 25â€™ but it clear up around close to noon. Itâ€™s sure a lot more challenging finding hybrid and then getting them to bite specially with the thermocline. Since I am too lazy to catch bait and keeping them alive. We used slab 1 oz. and dift fished. They would hug to the bottom and doesnâ€™t really feed if you lift the rod high, just chaotic shake and barely lifting trigger them to bite. I was surprise most of the fish we caught was around 20-22â€™ of water around noon. Since I would think water so hot they would move deeper. Most of the hybrid we caught was 19-22â€ and many broken line after dragging screaming, even lost one set of rod because it pulled into the water. Only good thing that it wasnâ€™t mine. At time everyone was fighting one and only 1 net. Which is a good problem to have?

I really couldnâ€™t have done all this without booking all the guide trip and learning. Because one of the most important things Iâ€™ve learned is there is no one hot spot. White or hybrid they move and learning how to chase them and finding them is the key. What to look for and using your electronic.

This brings me to a point. I exchange chat with some of the guides sometime and they said the pot licking has been SOOOO bad that they donâ€™t even post update anymore on forum. At time when they on the water, these pot licker would really follow them and fishes 20-30â€™ away. I hope they know that guiding is how they MAKE a living and you might think itâ€™s harmless, but it is harming how they making a living. You causing them to stay on the water long. Specially in this insane Texas heat. Itâ€™s a job to them. Just book a few trip and learn how to fish, itâ€™s to me is the best money you can spend.

#stoppotlicking

Donâ€™t be this dude. 





I am sure you all notice none of the guide post on this forum anymore except Loy and even he is slowing down too. Please stop pot-licking/harassing them. I really like reading their report. It has many clues on what you need to do on the water. Keep this up and forum will just die since no one post any update.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I do hate potlickers myself. But on most lakes the whites and hybrids will be on only a few spots on the lake unless some flooding activity going on.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I been getting my limits at HEB. They're good but nothing worth posting about. Nice job catching.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Really good thread!


Something that Loy has made a habit of is describing the correct conditions, which is really beneficial to everyone. By that I mean slab size, water depth, how they had to work the slab to get bites, etc. When a guide describes the correct conditions, why not just go find those conditions on our own?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Never going to stop. These guides take a lot of people fishing with some experience as yourself. They make you a better fisherman after one trip. And then more and more people fish in the same general areas creating a bonanza for anyone with a boat to watch then follow and potlick. Their is no etiquette anymore on the water. Those that try to hustle more business which you cannot blame them probably hurt themselves more than helping. Its only a matter of time with the amount of people learning and all the new guides taking limits daily it will slow down tremendously IMO. Slowly becoming fished out in these areas. But if a guide books on weekends he is really adding to his problem. They cannot hide fishing open water. Tough business


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Really good thread!
> 
> Something that Loy has made a habit of is describing the correct conditions, which is really beneficial to everyone. By that I mean slab size, water depth, how they had to work the slab to get bites, etc. When a guide describes the correct conditions, why not just go find those conditions on our own?


last Sat week I sent Sir Loy a PM with Lat/Lon numbers where I found them mid-lake ..I do this and do not ask for anything back...earlier both of us along with others were working the "lump" at LL....I did not see a fish caught there except one small one by me as conditions were tough ....I had already scanned the whole place
and nothing was there so I left .....then Loy left as several others were arriving....none were using electronics just trolling all over every direction..reminded me of oyster boats in East Bay


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I know many of the guides donâ€™t post anything about all the potlicker because donâ€™t want to add their name with it and then someone post something bad that can screw up there business name and reputation. 

But it got so bad that they said some even wait for them at ram if they notice it a guide and follow. 

I know many are maybe once in awhile fisherman and want to catch. If that the case. 

Book a trip. It will worth every pennies. All these guide are there for us to learn since they on water every day and perfected their skill. Not for us to potlick them. So they end up staying on water longer working harder to make a living. It not always fun for them when they doing it every days. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Ken
Great trip and glad you caught them.
The only thing I would like to add is hardly anyone posts on 2Cool fishing [email protected]
Compared to the hundreds that read the posts. The percentage of actual posts compared to readers is very very small. This has happened in the past two years or so. I remember when the posts were pages and pages. From fisherman and not guides. Great information from great people. Its a shame there are so few left that post fishing reports or anything.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report and great catch. Way too many people want to sit behind the computer and wait for someone to tell them where and how to catch fish. Whatever happened to the old days where you went out and did your homework and found the fish. One day on Livingston this elderly couple could not catch any fish. I helped them out and ask if they would not broadcast the info. SURE. The next time I went they were there and 4 or 5 other boats with them. There are also people that have in the past complain because some people don't give enough info. He said if you are going to report , make sure you give all the details. AGAIN they need to put some effort into finding fish on there own. Sorry about the rant. I am gone. Again good catch.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> Ken
> Great trip and glad you caught them.
> The only thing I would like to add is hardly anyone posts on 2Cool fishing [email protected]
> Compared to the hundreds that read the posts. The percentage of actual posts compared to readers is very very small. This has happened in the past two years or so. I remember when the posts were pages and pages. From fisherman and not guides. Great information from great people. Its a shame there are so few left that post fishing reports or anything.


First--- Several thing have happened. Many of we old timer have quit fishing. Just sticking our oar every now and then.
Second--- The floods on Livingston the last four years has ruined the striper fishing. It is just starting to recover but really nothing to write home about. The lose of habitat has limited the LMB and crappie fishing to a pure luck situation.
Third--- Livingston has turned into a "Gulf fishing pier" type lake. It has an abundance of white bass and blue cats. Both nice eating fish but not much "flash"
Just like a gulf pier the average Joe Fisherman can go and get a mess of croakers or whiting but not worthy of bragging about.
Same with Livingston. Many catch whites and small blues but just don't think anyone else cares.
If the lake was full of catchable ten year old 32" stripers that hit the scales at 16 lbs there would be lots of post.
Unfortunatly that will never happen because our stripers die or leave the lake at half that size and age.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thatâ€™s a great catch of hybrid bass on lures! Wtg Ken.

Itâ€™s hard to keep posting when you appear to be the only one doing so.
I decided just to report now and again to keep from being the only one posting.

I notice when the white bass stopped being suicidal the reports really slacked off,lol!

As Sunbeam stated many of us donâ€™t go as often, I myself have noticed I am not as tough as I used to be ;-)

Potlicking is no worse than it has ever been on LL.
The sheer number of guides and the number of recreational anglers and the nature of white bass to relate to certain structures makes it more likely for both guides and recreational anglers to be in close proximity.
So itâ€™s more common for either recreational or guides to holler foul.
It does seem to go in cycles, kind of like potlicking happens big time on weekends and not so much week days.

Anytime you share a spot with one person they share with one who shares with one. Etc....
Until it looks like walkers lake on the weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Good response Sunbeam and SS.
It is great Ken decided to post. We like reading em.
A post really only needs to be a short read. A few pics and the lake would be nice but not needed. Feels good seeing others catch fish.
Lake Conroe is a very small lake. You can't hardly drive anywhere without seeing a lot of people.
We all factor in what posts to share and what posts not to share.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Good reads....
When I make it to LL and beat up the crappie up there they will start posting.....
Everybody like crappie.....LOL 
The ole potlicker..... they be every where.... no-one wants to put in the work any more....
Finding the fish is the fun part to me....
Using my electronics is the bomb although they are ole and need updating.....
Fish On..... crappie that is....LOL


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

That's a heck of a catch on lures this time of year. WTG!


----------

